# Stainless Steel Mesh 316L



## Rob Fisher (11/12/20)

Any vendors stock SS Mesh for real mesh tanks! I just got a In'Ax Mesh Tank from Athena Mods in France and need mesh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (11/12/20)

Hi Rob 

I bought a few of these on the Fasttech group buy, you could have one if you'd like it?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I bought a few of these on the Fasttech group buy, you could have one if you'd like it?
> 
> View attachment 216563



Wow @LeislB that is awesome of you! Thank you! I will PM you now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

